# May 2014 Bump Buddy?



## katiemckeiver

Hi :) My name is Katie, I am currently 13+3 and my due date is May 16th 2014...Would love a bump buddy/buddies to either talk with over here or on Facebook :) xxx <3


----------



## HAS2012

Would love to know how you are doing and if you can feel flutters yet. I think I can but not sure 




katiemckeiver said:


> Hi :) My name is Katie, I am currently 13+3 and my due date is May 16th 2014...Would love a bump buddy/buddies to either talk with over here or on Facebook :) xxx <3


----------



## katiemckeiver

Don't think i can yet :) hopefully soon though I can't wait! :) his this your first too? :) xxxx


----------



## Mumtodogs

Can I join in? I'm due 2nd May and it's my first! No feelings of movement yet but I do wonder sometimes if it's gas or baby! Lol! Where are you? I'm in Yorkshire, UK


----------



## katiemckeiver

Mumtodogs said:


> Can I join in? I'm due 2nd May and it's my first! No feelings of movement yet but I do wonder sometimes if it's gas or baby! Lol! Where are you? I'm in Yorkshire, UK

Of course you can!! :) congratulations! and i was the same the other day.. turns out i am feeling flutters haha! and ohhhh me too!! you're the first person i've heard from online round same area-ish!! yay! mind if i ask which area you from? im S.Yorkshire near sheffield :) <3


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oh I had an awesome night out in Sheffield about 12 years ago!! Haha. I live in York, well just outside York. 

I'm dying to feel something, have you learnt any tricks to get baby to move, I'm about ready to start poking him / her!!


----------



## nic18

I'm due may 7th :)


----------



## Mumtodogs

Nic I think I've seen you elsewhere in the forum!!! X


----------



## nic18

I get around the forum :haha:!


----------



## morasmum

Ladies can I joined? I am due on may 16th!

this is my second child, I am 17 weeks and I look humongous!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Welcome Morsa!! 

I think I look pretty big too, I'm usually UK size 8 ish so this belly is a shock!! X


----------



## katiemckeiver

Welcome! :)! And aww! Same due date as mee <3 :') xxxx


----------



## nic18

can feel my boy kicking away now:) :cloud9:


----------



## Mumtodogs

Me too! Not all the time but every now and again. We found out on Thursday were team blue!


----------



## nic18

welcome to team blue:)! I'm having a boy to:)


----------



## katiemckeiver

Yay! More team blues! :)!! <3


----------



## nic18

anyone else finding out gender?


----------



## proudparent88

katiemckeiver said:


> Hi :) My name is Katie, I am currently 13+3 and my due date is May 16th 2014...Would love a bump buddy/buddies to either talk with over here or on Facebook :) xxx <3


I am due May 29th. I am on fb send me a message and I will give you the info! I would love to have someone to talk with! This goes for anyone!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi :hi:

I'm due on the 25th of May. Can I join?


----------



## katiemckeiver

Madrid98 said:


> Hi :hi:
> 
> I'm due on the 25th of May. Can I join?

Hii and welcome! Course you can join! :') this your first or do you have any more bubbas? :) xxxx


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks Katie!

This is my #4 actually. I have one dd who is 13, one ds who is 10 and baby Zeynab who is only 10 months.


----------



## nic18

hope you all have a nice Christmas :)


----------



## katiemckeiver

Madrid98 said:


> Thanks Katie!
> 
> This is my #4 actually. I have one dd who is 13, one ds who is 10 and baby Zeynab who is only 10 months.

Aww bless! Well congratulations :) do we know blue/pink yet? :D and merry Christmas all hope you all have a better one than me! Slaving away on a 13 hour shift...yes 13 hour on bloody Christmas day :( feel shocking! :') xxxx


----------



## Madrid98

I don't know yet! I'll be finding out on the 6th of January!! Can't wait!!

13 hours shift? That sounds awful!!!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Madrid98 said:


> I don't know yet! I'll be finding out on the 6th of January!! Can't wait!!
> 
> 13 hours shift? That sounds awful!!!

Awww yay! Not long now then! :) and the shift wasnt a total disaster but I was happy to see my bed afterwards :') xxxx


----------



## Madrid98

What Team are you? Do you know?


----------



## nic18

I'm team blue:) 
found out at 16weeks:))


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats nic!!! That was nice and early!! Did you have a private scan to find out or does it work differently in Scotland? Here we have only 2 scans during the whole pregnancy: around 12 weeks and at 20 weeks.


----------



## katiemckeiver

Team blue :) found out at 17+1 on a 4d scan at kiddicare :) got my 20 week scan tomorrow aswell <3 can't wait to see my little man again xxxx


----------



## Madrid98

Also team blue!! Congratulations!! I wonder what I'll have! Let us know how it goes at the scan tomorrow.


----------



## nic18

Madrid98 said:


> Congrats nic!!! That was nice and early!! Did you have a private scan to find out or does it work differently in Scotland? Here we have only 2 scans during the whole pregnancy: around 12 weeks and at 20 weeks.

we done it privately as they don't tell you at my hospital which sex your baby is:(! here I think you get 3 scans, 12week 20week and 32week. I've had my 20week scan and go back on Friday again because he wasn't lying properly and couldn't get the right measurements, excited to see him again:)


----------



## Mumtodogs

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't posted in ages! Hope you all had a fab Christmas! Ours was quiet, strange to imagine what Christmas will be like from now on!!

Oh and we found out we're on the blue team too! There must have been something in the water in July! Lol!


----------



## Madrid98

Nic there are a few hospitals in London that never tell the gender due to the high number of terminations after finding out. Mine isn't one of them, lucky me!!

You all seem to be team blue!! So far I've had more blue predictions than pink. We'll see!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Madrid98 said:


> Nic there are a few hospitals in London that never tell the gender due to the high number of terminations after finding out. Mine isn't one of them, lucky me!!
> 
> You all seem to be team blue!! So far I've had more blue predictions than pink. We'll see!

That's bonkers re terminations! I couldn't imagine thinking that way, I'm so lucky to be having a baby!


----------



## Madrid98

Didn't you know it happens? In some cultures having more than a girl isn't an option apparently.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Madrid98 said:


> Didn't you know it happens? In some cultures having more than a girl isn't an option apparently.

No I dot think I've ever really thought about it, but I know some cultures don't want girls. I suppose I've tried for a while with ups and downs for my little man, I'm like a mother bear with him and he's not even born yet!! Ha


----------



## Madrid98

Once you have it'll get better and better. I love my 3 children but I have to admit the bond with my son is completely different than the one I have with my daughters.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Ah, that's cute! Yeah my Mum said having a boy is like having a little soldier! 

My hubby wanted a girl (he has a son already who lives with us full time) so I was a bit disappointed for him, but he's over the moon now we know x


----------



## nic18

my hospital don't tell you because they kept getting it wrong apparently, I think it's just a money making scam though :haha:! because the girl who done my gender scan not at my hospital actually done my 20week scan :haha:!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Ummmm, that's a bit sus!!! 

How are you getting on with getting stuff ready? I bought 10 bibs, 2 scratch mitts and 600 nappy bags for a £5 in Asda yesterday! Haha, slowly does it!


----------



## Madrid98

If it's a girl I'll just use all what I've got but I'll have to buy everything from birth to 6 months as when I found out about this pregnancy I'd already given it away. 

I have nothing for a boy!!!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Madrid - thats a bit unfortunate! Haha, so either way you'll be buying! 

I'm a FTM so I need everything from scratch, cot, pram etc etc.. Reading forums trying to decide what I actually need versus what Mothercare will try and sell me!


----------



## Madrid98

Unfortunate? I love shopping for babies/children, so I definitely don't mind!!! :haha:

If you have any doubts and want to ask us please do. I'll try to advice you the best I can based on my experience. :thumbup:


----------



## nic18

hi ladies :hi:
how's everyone today?


----------



## Madrid98

Hi nic!! I'm quite please today because I've been feeling the baby move lots more. For some reason this is the week when I've felt most my babies for the first time. Maybe it was what we ate as we went to one of those Pakistani restaurants & the food is soooo hot. 

How are you?


----------



## precious_baby

Due May the third with my rainbow baby girl. :) Wouldn't mind a pregnancy buddy. x


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome precious!!!


----------



## nic18

welcome precious :) 

so baby boy cooperated today so we could see everything :) he's perfect everything functioning proper :)


----------



## precious_baby

Happy New Years everyone my names Mae. How has your new year been so far? :)


----------



## katiemckeiver

Hi mae and happy new year! :)! My new year could be better... come into it with a horrible chest infection :( its really draining me... but other than that I can't complain! How're you? :) xxxx


----------



## Madrid98

Katie look after yourself!!! Lots of water to clean your lungs :hugs:

Mae not bad here! Much more relaxed now that I can feel the baby moving a lot during the day. Only two days until my scan!! Yaayyyyyyy!!!!

Nic congrats on such a good scan!


----------



## nic18

Madrid not long now!!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Its what I get for working in a carehome I guess! :') I've been to doctors more times in the past 2years than I have since I can remember! Ahh well...ive just woke up after gonna bed at god knows what time last night abd only waking up for five mins this morning...obviously needed sleep :') xxxx


----------



## nic18

bubs keeps kicking and I'm putting OHs hand on so he can feel! he's still freaked out haha!


----------



## katiemckeiver

well its started... there were 4 people due before me in my immediate area that i know... someone i went to school with had their baby boy at 4.08 this morning, now just my sisters best friend, then my sister and then my friends cousin... the we're due!! excuse my french but bloody hell its flown! we'll be getting our first labour announcements on here before we know it! getting very very excited again!!!


----------



## Madrid98

I couldn't find this thread yesterday!! Had my scan and all seems to be perfect so far!!! It's a boy!! I'm so happy!!!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Madrid98 said:


> I couldn't find this thread yesterday!! Had my scan and all seems to be perfect so far!!! It's a boy!! I'm so happy!!!

awwwww yay!!!!!!! another blue <3 congratulations!!!
any name preferences??? :) and haha! that always happens to me!! xxxx


----------



## nic18

Madrid congratulations :)! 
yup before we know it we're all going to be holding our babies!


----------



## katiemckeiver

nic18 said:


> Madrid congratulations :)!
> yup before we know it we're all going to be holding our babies!

yupp!!! 22weeks tomorrow!! gone so fast!! just hope these next 18weeks hurry up!! want my little man here now <3


----------



## Madrid98

You want the time to fly & I actually need it to slow down a bit :haha: life with a baby and 2 older children doesn't leave you much time to prepare for the one coming. I need to get myself to H&M to get things for him. Let me recommend your their vests. They have snaps all along the side to open and close. I used them with Zeynab & they're the best I could have because it didn't need to go through her head so I'd just lie her down on top, do the snaps, and ready to go!!! Once I buy them I'll take a pic & show you if you like.


----------



## nic18

happy 22 weeks Katie!


----------



## katiemckeiver

nic18 said:


> happy 22 weeks Katie!

Thankyou!!! :') sorry not been on here fof a while! Been working odd shifts :( bring on maternity!! Haha :') xxxx


----------



## Madrid98

I'm going back to work next month!! I'm not looking forward to it at all!! Particularly when my baby finds it hard to go to sleep by herself. She's killing my back and this is just the beginning!!!


----------



## nic18

it's vday :dance:
midwife went good :) everything is great with baby :)


----------



## Madrid98

Happy v-day nic!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Down to double figures now ladies! Only 99days to goo!! <3


----------



## Madrid98

OMG!!!!!!! I'll be there next week too!!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Yayyy!!! Getting closer now!! So exciting! Got practically everything now just waiting to set it all up :')! Getting really impatient!! <3


----------



## Madrid98

Lol! I havent got a lot! I'm waiting a bit longer because I've got most things from our baby girl (not the clothes though!). We'll start looking at tandem pushchairs very soon. I need to go. To Kiddicare. 

Going back to work next Tuesday and so busy preparing orders from my shop in the last few days!!! I've been literally non-stop!! I'm very thankful for the extra income though! :winkwink:


----------



## nic18

officially in third tri :dance:!
3 months till my baby boy arrives


----------



## katiemckeiver

Woohooo!!! Is my first so had to get everything new haha :')! And woww!! 3rd tri for me next week too! Was thinking of moving over early as I'll be back at work and will hardly have chance to be online :')! Not long now! Excited!!! <3


----------



## nic18

can't believe we are all reaching 3rd tri:)!
has anyone picked there name?


----------



## katiemckeiver

I know it's gone so fast!!! Had my name from day 1!! :') Taylor Thomas Ray Mckeiver <3


----------



## proudparent88

nic18 said:


> can't believe we are all reaching 3rd tri:)!
> has anyone picked there name?

I am having a boy and chose the name Zachary Herbert! So excited I am not due until the clear end of May but will have a May baby as I never make it to my EDD. I did some figuring and found out one thing really interesting I will reach third tri on Feb 27th the same day I turn 27 weeks! I thought it was cool cause the numbers are the same.:haha: I have a thing for numbers since my two boys were both born on the 12th! Just different months and years.


----------



## nic18

love the names chosen:)!
is everyone having boys :haha:?


----------



## proudparent88

nic18 said:


> love the names chosen:)!
> is everyone having boys :haha:?

Thanks. This is my third boy I am totally outnumbered by testosterone! I don't even have a female fish :haha: oh well love little boys! So totally ready for another!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## katiemckeiver

proudparent88 said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> love the names chosen:)!
> is everyone having boys :haha:?
> 
> Thanks. This is my third boy I am totally outnumbered by testosterone! I don't even have a female fish :haha: oh well love little boys! So totally ready for another!:happydance::cloud9:Click to expand...

Aww sounds like my sister! Except she keeps having girls! :') feel sorry for her fiance though living in a house just him and 4girls! Think its from his family though as his younger sister just announced she's having a little princess too! :') xxxx


----------



## proudparent88

katiemckeiver said:


> proudparent88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> love the names chosen:)!
> is everyone having boys :haha:?
> 
> Thanks. This is my third boy I am totally outnumbered by testosterone! I don't even have a female fish :haha: oh well love little boys! So totally ready for another!:happydance::cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww sounds like my sister! Except she keeps having girls! :') feel sorry for her fiance though living in a house just him and 4girls! Think its from his family though as his younger sister just announced she's having a little princess too! :') xxxxClick to expand...

That's so exciting! My brother has three little girls! So I am just evening things out. :haha:


----------



## nic18

I think everyone is having boys :haha:!
how's everyone getting on

29weeks today! 11 to go :)


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so sorry ladies!! I haven't been able to post here for a while. I'm back at work and also busy making gorgeous baby outfits like the one in the pic. So tired though!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## nic18

Madrid! that outfit is gorgeous :)


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you nic!! That's what I do as self employed!!! I love crochet so it's great to make items for others! There's only so much I can make for us! :haha:


----------



## nic18

I'd love to see more pictures of your work please :)


----------



## Madrid98

Ok! I'm on my phone so I can only get one photo per post. 

This is a girls set
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Madrid98

Hats
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Madrid98

If you have Instagram you can add me there and see all my photos. Just look for withmyhandz


----------



## nic18

I'm going to download it! girls I speak to on here keep gettin at me to download it!
so I'll add you when I do, thank you :flow:!

your work looks great:) :thumbup:!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Aww haha I know what you mean Proud! Feel like we need more boys in our family to balance out :').. and haha online there seems to be my boys being born nic...but in my area this year there's 2 girls already been born and 5 on the way :')! And aww Madrid! That's so cute!!! :) 28weeks tomorrow <3 xxxx


----------



## noodles13

Hello ladies.... im due 30th may baby no3 and its a boy:baby:

I am soooo uncomfortable already :( and this time its anterior placenta booooo

how is everyone feeling


----------



## katiemckeiver

noodles13 said:


> Hello ladies.... im due 30th may baby no3 and its a boy:baby:
> 
> I am soooo uncomfortable already :( and this time its anterior placenta booooo
> 
> how is everyone feeling

Aww yay to boy! Congrats :)! Got any names chosen? :) and aww :( I know the uncomfortable feeling :') just constantly feel tired ready for maternity to start :')! Xxxx


----------



## noodles13

I am 26 weeks today I could only have 11 weeks left tho because I had obstetric choleostasies last time.... so we shall see what happens

his name is Sonny Cash :baby:

What about you? What names have you all chosen


----------



## nic18

hi noodles! not seen you around for a while :)

we've chosen Lyle John(after my OHs dad) Archie(after my grandpa)


----------



## noodles13

Yeah I chose Sonny as that was my great grandads name 
And cash because I love Johnny cash... I was going to use my brothers name chay as the middle name but it didnt sound as good plus I love unusual

Ive got a really bad pain in the muscle under my right rib today so I am such a grumpy snake :sad2:


----------



## katiemckeiver

Awww lovely names! Taylor thomas ray for me :') always said taylor... Thomas after my grandad and ray after his daddy's grandad :) 
Bless you! xxxx <3


----------



## noodles13

:hugs:

ive got two daughters Neli and Nancy they are 7 and 3 I just suddenly got all excited about having to do all the baby stuff for one last time as this is my last baby.......


----------



## katiemckeiver

Aww bless! :) such lovely names! Hoping if I ever have another I have a girl xxxx <3


----------



## noodles13

Yeah I was convinced this baby no3 was another girl we chose the name Violet I was all geared up to do pink all over again....... and he is defo a boy two scans confirmed it altho I was so happy because now Nancy can still be my littlest baby girl and Sonny can be the actual baby.

I keep saying oh no I will be scared to change his nappy im only used to wiping minnies hahaha

did any of you who already have more than one get all sad that your youngest wont be your baby anymore?? I actually cried :haha: bloody hormones lol


----------



## Madrid98

It's been a bit like that for me noodles! My youngest is only one year old. Her birthday was last Sunday and it feels as if she hasn't had enough time as the family's baby. My other children are 13 and 10 so she's been spoilt all this time though, so maybe it's for the best. Who knows?


----------

